# agir



## bluboi

Oi gente ! minha dúvida no dia de hoje é a seguinte

*agir* é fazer ??


"Os dois policiais que dispararam os tiros fatais agiram porque acreditavam que ... "


quer dizer que os policias o fazeron porque acreditavam ...??


----------



## Outsider

Já tentou o dicionário português-espanhol? No topo da página.


----------



## David H

Segundo eu entendo, "agir" em Portugues = actuar em Espanhol 

O sea que los policias actuaron de esa manera porque creian que era necesario...


----------



## Outsider

Muito bem.


----------



## Tomby

David H said:


> Segundo eu entendo, "agir" em Portugues = actuar em Espanhol
> 
> O sea que los policias actuaron de esa manera porque creian que era necesario...


Eu ia dizer o mesmo, mas, segundo o contexto, em espanhol também se pode traduzir como "_reaccionar_" ou "_proceder_".
No obstante neste caso acho melhor usar o verbo "_actuar_":
"_Los dos policías que dispararon los tiros fatales actuaron porque creían que ..._ "
Cumprimentos!  

Em tempo: Eu trocava "_tiros fatales_" por "_desgraciados/inevitables tiros_"


----------



## spielenschach

Em lugar de agiram eu diria fizeram, agiram parece – me muito mais formal, linguagem policial – rigor!
"Os dois policiais que dispararam os tiros  *fizeram – no* porque acreditavam que... "
…. de outro modo poderiam levar um tiro (por exemplo)


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Ummm com certeza sim, eu também acho que o sisgnificado de agir e actuar es espanhol, e tem como sinônimo no português atuar, que é mais parecido a actuar (isso mais que todo no Brasil porque eles escrevem atuar e não actuar, como só acredito, só olho, que é em Portugal) 
 
Mas a minha confusão está no uso que lhe dão à palavra no contexto, também é que encontro que você tinha que ter colocado um pouco mais longo o contexto, no meu caso acredito que foi por isso que  não entendi muito bem. 
 
Corroboro totalmente, agir é "actuar" para nós en castelhano. 
 
olhe isto para você aí: interagindo= interactuando  
 
*DISCULPEM PELOS ERROS!*
 
*cumprimentos*


----------



## MOC

Tombatossals, mas agir e reagir não são a mesma coisa. Reagir é fazer algo em resposta a algo. Agir é simplesmente fazer algo. Agir é o acto de efectuar uma acção (explicação estranha, é verdade) como "actuar" em castelhano.


----------



## Tomby

Prezado MOC: agradeço imensamente a sua correcção. Tem toda a razão. Confundi "agir" com "reagir" 
Bem-haja!


----------



## ikaika22

Mais *agir* então não se usa como equivalente de *atuar* (atuar num teatro), senão só como atuar (efectuar uma acção)  ... ne?

Cumprimentos


----------



## ikaika22

acabou de ver outro verbo que quer dizer "actuar", em espanhol ... mas não aparece em Wordreference ...   "*CONTRACENAR"*

Que significado tem? Em que contexto se usa?


----------



## Carfer

'_Contracenar_' tem um significado genérico de _representar_ (numa peça teatral) e outro mais específico, mas no mesmo âmbito, de representar numa acção secundária ou em segundo plano, portanto geralmente na parte traseira do palco, enquanto à boca-de-cena decorre a acção principal.

P.S. Esqueci-me de referir que '_contracenar_' também se usa no cinema. Se disser que _o actor X contracena com a actriz Y_, então quero dizer que ambos participam no filme em posição equivalente (são ambos os actores principais, por exemplo, ou desempenham papéis contrapostos)


----------



## pkogan

Gente, vocês acham que AGIR é a equivalência mais adequada para MANEJARSE (verbo muito usado aqui na Argentina)?

Os possíveis contextos seríam:
Hizo esfuerzos por *manejarse* de forma agradable, compartiendo sonrisas y generando un ambiente positivo
Prefiere desafíos que le permitan *manejarse* de forma más espontánea e independiente. 

Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

No primeiro caso preferiria '_comportar-se'_, mas '_agir_' também não seria descabido.


----------



## gato radioso

Eu também acho que esse _manejarse_, frequente na Argentina, seria como dizer _comportarse_ ou _conducirse_ (este é um bocadinho arcaico) noutros lados. Seja como for, estes verbos exprimem uma acção que incide na mesma pessoa que está a fazê-la, e no caso de agir, eu diria -sujeito ao que os nativos digam- que é um verbo mais abrangente, mais geral.


----------



## Ari RT

Conduzir-se carrega uma conotação de propósito que comportar-se não tem. 
- Em "manejarse de forma agradable" nota-se o propósito. Em outras acepções semelhantes do verbo em ES, maneja-se um automóvel, um rebanho, um pincel. Essas acepções são majoritárias no DRAE: manejar | Diccionario de la lengua española , com sinônimos em dirigir, conduzir, guiar.
- Em "manejarse de forma espontánea" já não vejo a intenção (de espontaneidade?). No DRAE é uma acepção marginal, quase metafórica.
Ou melhor, eu, que não sou nativo do idioma e nem muito menos versado no uso argentino, vejo assim e assado. Portanto, posso estar vendo chifre em cabeça de cavalo.
SE minha observação estiver correta, minha tradução seria conduzir-se no primeiro caso e comportar-se no segundo. A ver o que dizem os primos platinos.
Este nativo do PT, se fosse escrever as duas sentenças em PT, usaria verbos diferentes: conduzir-se de forma agradável e comportar-se espontaneamente.


----------



## pkogan

Ari RT said:


> Conduzir-se carrega uma conotação de propósito que comportar-se não tem.
> - Em "manejarse de forma agradable" nota-se o propósito. Em outras acepções semelhantes do verbo em ES, maneja-se um automóvel, um rebanho, um pincel. Essas acepções são majoritárias no DRAE: manejar | Diccionario de la lengua española , com sinônimos em dirigir, conduzir, guiar.
> - Em "manejarse de forma espontánea" já não vejo a intenção (de espontaneidade?). No DRAE é uma acepção marginal, quase metafórica.
> Ou melhor, eu, que não sou nativo do idioma e nem muito menos versado no uso argentino, vejo assim e assado. Portanto, posso estar vendo chifre em cabeça de cavalo.
> SE minha observação estiver correta, minha tradução seria conduzir-se no primeiro caso e comportar-se no segundo. A ver o que dizem os primos platinos.
> Este nativo do PT, se fosse escrever as duas sentenças em PT, usaria verbos diferentes: conduzir-se de forma agradável e comportar-se espontaneamente.


Acho que, em relação com o uso no espanhol, a sua observação está certa.

No que diz respeito ao português, tenho a impressão de que a frequência de uso de CONDUZIR-SE é bem menor que COMPORTAR-SE e, principalmente, que AGIR. Talvez exista, ainda, uma diferença no registro que eu desconheça...


----------



## Carfer

O Priberam regista_ 'conduzir-se'_, no sentido de _'portar-se/comportar-se',_ como galicismo. Não é muito frequente. Julgo até que já foi mais, o que, a ser verdade, estaria de acordo com a crescente perda de influência do francês entre nós.


----------

